# TECHIES UNITE Combining Multiple HTML Chapters --> Readable .html, .mobi or .pdf



## MrTimmerman (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey all,

My professor made a huge study guide type book that is in HTML Chapters (40 of them),
and I want to combine them and stick them on the kindle 2.

Now, I already know how to get it on the kindle once it is in .mobi, .pdf, or .html, through
a converter, but I cannot find a way to combine the chapters, or to allow the kindle to see
that they are all from the same book.

I KNOW there are some techies on these forums, just gotta find em


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You can copy and paste the text from the chapters into a word processor and save it as HTML then import the HTML file into the free Mobipocket creator to make a Kindle readable book.

http://www.mobipocket.com/en/DownloadSoft/default.asp?Language=EN


----------



## MrTimmerman (Jan 29, 2010)

Well that works, but that is pretty darn tedious. 40 Chapters is a lot to copy and paste. I would think someone would have created a program that would just ask you to select 'X' HTML files, and then a combine button lol.

Thanks for the help Jeff, I'll be doing that if I cant find any other way 

-Matt


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

If you think it might be easier, Word has the ability to merge documents. There are probably many others.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mobipocket Creator can take multiple files and spit out one document.  I'm not sure how it works as far as TOC, but you can tweak the intermediate HTML if you're not happy with it.


----------



## MrTimmerman (Jan 29, 2010)

After downloading and installing 8 different HTML Merging utilities, I have found the Ultimate No Hassle Utility. And it's FREE!

http://iterati.org/ebookTools/vHtmlMerger/Default.aspx

Good FAQ material.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

MrTimmerman said:


> After downloading and installing 8 different HTML Merging utilities, I have found the Ultimate No Hassle Utility. And it's FREE!
> 
> http://iterati.org/ebookTools/vHtmlMerger/Default.aspx


Is this Windows only?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

marianner said:


> Mobipocket Creator can take multiple files and spit out one document. I'm not sure how it works as far as TOC, but you can tweak the intermediate HTML if you're not happy with it.


After you start with the first HTML file, then there is an ADD FILE option on the left hand side of the window. You can add as many HTML files as you like and when you're done, just click BUILD to create your e-book.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

911jason said:


> After you start with the first HTML file, then there is an ADD FILE option on the left hand side of the window. You can add as many HTML files as you like and when you're done, just click BUILD to create your e-book.


That's a good tip. I never even thought about adding multiple files. Thanks.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

They also have a Table of Contents wizard, but I've never tried it, so I can't say how difficult it is to implement.


----------



## MrTimmerman (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's windows only. I looked all day for this specific of a program. There were a lot of manual ways to do it, but they looked like they would take too much time. I could make a guide for it if you would out it up.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If all else fails, I could probably whip up a PHP script to merge the files.


----------

